# They're here!



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I got two perfect little girls, age 9 weeks now, from my local pet store Christmas Eve and as it turns out, Roxie, a beautiful mink self, was pregnant on arrival. As it turns out, I woke up this morning to the high pitched eeping of 12 darling pinkies. Mom had obviousy prepared a nest, delivered, cleaned up the bubs and began nursing them as I slept! Sadly, 1 bub didn't make it. He/she was very tiny. Good news though. The 12 others are all nursing correctly and the squirming bodies and almost constant eeps alert me to they're (hopefully healthy) existence. More updates in the day and weeks to follow.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Yay... congrats! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats on the bubs! Can't wait for pics! =]


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

As promised, two little pics I took, one yesterday, the other today. Don't wanna bother Mom too much. Bear in mind they're not the best quality pictures. I'll take better ones later on.

Roxie cleaning up a little while after the birth.


The Gang


There were originally 13 bubs, but one little guy didn't make it.  I felt so sad for Roxie; she kept mothering it like the others.

**Gah, sorry about the dates. I forgot to set the date and time after I chnaged the camera battery.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Just so you know & not continue to think it is because there were not enough nipples for all the babies to eat... just because there were 13 (or more for that matter) it doesn't mean you will lose them so that there is one baby per nipple. I have seen Mother's successfully nurse 15, 20 or even more. 

Often when one dies so young there were other complications. Such as being under developed or possible the baby aspirated during the delivery process. There are so many more things that can happen or reasons why the little one didn't make it.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, thank you. I didn't know that. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Such a beautiful bunch of babies! Sorry for the loss of the 13th baby, but as said above, there are many MANY reasons for a pup dying shortly after birth. I could have been sickness, a birth defect, or he/she may have just been unable to survive for whatever reason. But WHATEVER the reason, you still have 12 healthy pups to watch and care for, and congrats on that! I have a rat whose pregnant too.....got her on the 28th and 2 or 3 days later she started growing and her nipples are showing and the whole bit. I'm waiting for her bubs to be born.......hopefully I'll be as lucky as you, with 12 =]


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Aww... yay! Roxie looks like a good mama!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

She is. She was super agressive earlier though; nipping me and baring her teeth. I think she was a bit overwhelmed. I lured her out of the cage with Yogies for some free range time and she calmed down a lot. I also checked out the bubs while she was out and about. They are all nursing and have great milk-bands. They are gonna be fat little spoiled ratties.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awww, yea, mommies do things like that! Some will get agressive when pregnant and when nursisng babies, and others won't. It all depends on the rat. Even the sweetest of rats can get nippy....its all hormones! But it's great that the other babies are doing well, and Roxie looks and sounds like she's doing a great job =]


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeha. I'm super happy. It's only been two days and the bubs are already starting to grow. They're healthy and eepy as ever. I can't wait until their markings start to show. I've also sexed them and it's 8 boys and 4 girls. But there's a big chnace I'm wrong...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

often it takes a couple weeks to know for sure until you've looked at like 1,000,000 baby-bub-butts

I can assure you that you will know for sure by 3 weeks max because the boys tend to very proud to show you what their sisters are lacking.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, essentially what A1APassion said.

Just keep re-sexing them... eventually you'll be sure.

And if you're not, we can try to help!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh boy, twelve babies! Are you going to keep them all?


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Unfortunately I can't. Nowhere *near* enough room to house a dozen fully grown rats.  But I am keeping one girl and putting her with her mom and aunt. I;m getting a new cage big enough for three for the girls and giving my current smaller cage to my brother; he wants a rattie of his own.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

My accidental litter had 14 rittens... I was meant to keep 1-2 girls first.. then it became 5 boys T_T they were and are so lovable little furballs.

anyway MORE PICTURES OF THE BABIES?! *begs and cheers*


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I wish I could keep them all, or at least more than 1 or 2. I hate not knowing their futures. If I can't find homes I'll have to give them to my local pet store where they could possibly be *gulp* feeders.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

You should start advertising the rittens already  and try finding possible new parents for em 
Post on forums, and pet giving/selling sites etc . 
I hope all of your little babies get good homes


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Haha, you definitely needa put up more pics of your 12 bubs......I'll put up pics of my brand new 6 babies tomorrow^_________^


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I've already out an ad on the Rats Needing Homes forum and put an ad in my local newpaper's Pets Needing Homes advert section.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll post new pics later, too. They're already getting big and I'm beginning to see markings and which ones are dumbo and standard. Good news though! I am keeping one girl and my brother's keeping a boy; my friend is also going to take in a girl: a dumbo whom I think is a PEW or another light self.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are the new pics! 3 days old!

The bub my friend is adopting.


12 little ratlets, all in a line. â™ª


A pile of babies.


The ladies.


The men.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awww, I just love baby pics! Your bubs are 2 days older than mine<33


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I am so happy! Their ears are beginning to unfold and they have peach fuzz! They are also beginning to crawl! More pictures in the days to come.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Hehe! I CAN'T WAIT! Even though I have my own batch of beautiful bubs ((But....its only half of yours)) But geeze they're so LOUD when they squeak....so I wonder what its like having 12!! HEHE<33


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

It's not that bad, to tell the truth. They are a tad squeaky when I give Mom a little free-range time, but most of the time they're dozing or suckling. I saw the pictures of your bubs, by the way. Simply adorable! I'll post more tomorrow. The bubs have gotten whiskers and some fur! YAY!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awwww, Mine are 3 days old now! They are all trying to crawl and their lil ears are opening! Some have whisers too^________^ SO CUTE<3


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Yayness!They have pretty much gotten a hang of crawling, so I had to remove the ramps since they are still small enough to fit through the bars.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

I know what you mean. I got worried about that and set up a nursery cage for her in one of those big plastic storage bins. I saw how to make them online and thought it was briliant! I cut a big hole in the lid and covered it with screening so its well ventilated, and it's served her well because it's dim in there and she and her babies can rest. I have them in my closet, but before you freak out, my closet is a walk in, and its HUGE, with a window, but I keep the shades closed and the cage out of the sun. I have a small heating pad attached to the side which is set on low and it keeps 'nursery' at a perfect, stable temperature for mama Serena and the bubs! Haha, I read somehwere about how babies will start crawling and can fall through or get stuck in bars of wire cages and it scared the crap out of me! >___<


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll never forget the day when I looked in the cage and saw one of Dotty's babies on the platform and then a week or so later a whole gang of them were in the hammock with Doris. It was so cute and funny!

Enjoy it all while you can, the time flies by as they get older and start walking round causing mischief :wink:


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Awwwh. I considered making a nursery cage, but the current one has a 6 inch deep pan before the bars, so even Mom has to stand on the house to look out usually. Oh, and before I forget... more pictures! 6 days old in several hours!

All 12


Boys


Girls


Lighties


*******


My Favorite!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Such sweet little darlings! And yea, I could have left her in an aquarium but I only had a 10 gallon, and I didn't think that was enough room for a mama rat and her bubs. And since I have a TON of those big storage bings that arent being used, I just made one into a nursery for her, and she likes it a lot from the looks of it =] And the bubs will be safe and warm away from harm and drafts etc. I wanna keep 2 of the girls, but then my mischief will be at 7........SHEESH, and I only started with ONE! GEEEEEEEZE!! hehe, I luff dem ratties<3


----------



## pieratlover (Jan 9, 2008)

congrats on your new babies!! They are sooo adorable. I love babies...sorry that one didn't make it. We had babies once, "Fred" became "Fredrika" when she spit out 9babies!! I thought she was just growing! ha ha I don't why but she ate some soon after they were born but she took great care of the four remaining ones. The "babies" are now 2 so they are probably "old men" now! I hope your babies are lots of fun for you! Roxie looks like a beautiful momma


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks. I love having 'em around. I plan on either A) keeping 1 girl and housing her with her mom and aunt or B) keeping a girl and 2 boys because I can't bear to see all my guys go. I wish they were this small forever and that I didn't have to give them up. But honetly, I have no room for 14 rats total. That's insanity.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I lived nearby so I could adopt a couple! Adorable little guys and girls!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I wish you did, too. Only one of my friends is interested in a bub; she wouldn't even take another for a friend; but I gues I'll take what I can get. All of my other pals are less than entusiastic about the babes; and people who overhear are conversations are under the impression that I buy pregnant rats as a hobby.  Still, I've advertised on a copule different websites as well as Facebook and I hope I come into a large sum of money so I can keep more than 1 or 2.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

try to encourage the friends who are adopting to take two... no baby should be sent out on its own with so many brothers & sisters there to be perfect life long cage mates. 

Try to place in same sex pairs only.

As for your brother keeping a couple boys... are you sure you want to have boys in the house & risk an accidental litter?

There are so many threads on here about accidents that have happened when siblings have had accidents, One sibling had a pair or so of one sex & then the other would have the other sex.

All of these people thought they would be able to keep them apart & found out later that accidents happen even when you try your best to prevent them.

Think about it before you commit to keeping both sexes.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

8 days old... and furry! Pictures later today!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry for the delay; here they are! 9 days old!

Boys


Girls


Everybody


More pictures when they open their eyes!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

is your favourite a boy or a girl? how s/he doing?

very cute!!!


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

So cute! It usually helps placing an ad on Craigslist. But be VERY careful and charge a rehoming fee, or else you might wind up with some enthusiastic herpers looking for a cheap meal. ):


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice calories. And my favorite is a girl; I'm going to keep her with her aunt as a problem has arisen.

My brother really, *really* wants a rat and lately my 2 girls (sisters) who used to be extremely close can't be in cages next to each other with attacking the other. So, my brother is going to take in Mom and 1 female pup as his rats and I'll keep the auntie (as I've bonded with her more) and another little girl.

The little girl is a mismarked black Berkshire with an adorable headspot whom I can't take my eyes off. I'm still thinking of names but I can't wait until they're fully grown. *squeal*


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aww, they're so tiny and adorable! *squee*
i want more pics! =D


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

A few have statred opening their tiny little eyes! I'll snap a few more pics when mom's done nursing them.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

hummmm TEMPTED lol. I'm only 6 hours from Boston but if I adopted it would have to be a girl! Are there any dumbo females? {{{{SMACKS FACE}}}}} I might sorta kinda be half serious and crazy about thinking about adopting an ever so cute adorable also ever so lovable dumbo female..........

didja follow that? It means I'm crazy!!!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

lol. Well, I'm in East Longmeadow, a suburb 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 hours from Boston in Western MA. And nothing special; no dumbos, sadly. 12 total. 4 black self standards, 5 black berkshire/ cardigan standards, 2 mink berkshire/ cardigans and 1 mink self. 4 girls, 8 boys. 
Don't eel any need to drive all the way out to Nowheresville. The pet store I got them from gets all their rats from a specific breeder, whom I've contacted. The breeder said I can bring her all the babies in 4 weeks or so. At least they won't be snake chow.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Yay! Pictures! 15 days old and all eyes open!

The Boys: 3 black varieberks, 1 beige self, 1 beige varieberk, 3 black selfs


The Girls: 2 black varieberks, 1 beige varieberk, 1 black self


The girl I'm keeping: beige varieberk


They are all extremely adorable. I am slightly surprised there are not any minks like Mom. But overall I am happy. They ruj around almost constantly and Roxie is always very happy to get out of the cage and calm her nerves.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

19 days and everyone's getting very big. I poked my head in today and the first thing I said wa "Whoa! What's that big thing in the house?" I figured my other girl, the auntie had escaped and climbed in the cage during the night, but realized it was a baby! They are eating less and less milk and more seeds, fruit, broken up yogies and lab blocks. Mom is exhausted and scrambling to get out of the cage several times a day. More updates later on.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, 23 days have past and the bubs are getting big! I've started supplementing their diet with soy milk, but it apears mom is beginning weaning rather early. I'll keep track of her and provide the babes with extra milk in case. But, in other news... PICTURES!!!

The Whole Group


The Gals


The Dudes


The Girls I'm Keeping


Squiggle


Java


Squiggle's Closeup


Enjoy! More in a few days.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww! You're keeping two cuties! The whole bunch is adorable...still, I'm glad my Waffle 'only' had nine bubs. I'm planning to keep two girls as well.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I can't decide who to keep! Please do the poll I posted in General Rat Topics; I need help!


----------

